
Mozilla – Devil Incarnate; or How Mozilla Pretends to Care About Privacy - alg0rith
https://digdeeper.neocities.org/ghost/mozilla.html
======
jasonvorhe
The post is horribly formatted. It's also basically not much more than a
lengthy rant against a lot of changes in UI/UX/security at Firefox that
happened over the course of many years. Stuff that was confusing was removed
which is being painted as a way of taking away freedom from the user.

While I agree that Mozilla is behaving in a rather deceptive manner e.g. by
portraying themselves as the lone ranger in the fight against the mighty
Google, while paying off most of their expenses by Google's payments for being
Firefox' default search engine in a big part of the world, their PR department
is going a great job and a lot of people fall for it.

This post however will enlighten you in the same sense a 9/11 conspiracy
theory will bring you any closer to the truth of what happen in 2001.

------
PaulHoule
My latest Mozilla moment was visiting their web page to read how to do
something and immediately getting a pop-in window asking my opinion of their
web site.

Well, if you distract me with a pop-in window I am not going to say anything
good about your site.

Mozilla likes to blather about "diversity" but it seems the one kind of
diversity that matters to them is having a fancy office in a city where you
can watch "privileged" white males live on the street, puke, die from
overdoses, etc.

I have to qualify that, however, in that now that Edge is gone, Firefox is the
only thing that stands in the way of a Google monopoly.

